# تصميم تكييف لغرفة عمليات



## eng.sherif_159 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
لو سمحت ياجماعة عاوز حد عنده خبره في مجال تكييف غرف العمليات يقولي كيفيه تصميم تكييف لغرفه عمليات حيث الان املك مشروع مستشفي عيون ولا بد من تصميم التكييف لغرف العمليات انا بعرف اصمم بس اريد من عنده الخبره ان يقول لي المتطلبات الواجب مرعاتها عند تصميم التكييف لغرف العمليات واي انواع افضل يتم وضعها ولكم جزيل الشكر..​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2011)

فى هذا الموضوع تجد ما تبحث عنه ان شاء الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=239514

و فى هذا تجد مالم تبحث عنه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122775&page=3

و بالتوفيق

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=239514#ixzz1eqdkRUZX


*بسم الله*
*بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة*
*فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء*
*مثال*
*غرفة 7*7= 49 متر مربع*
*ارتفاعها 3 متر*
*ماهى كمية الهواء و الحمل الحرارى لها*
*و ماهى كمية الهواء المطرود للحفاظ عليها موجبة*
*الاجابة*
*7*7*3*35.2*18/(60)*
*1552 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة*
*35.2 لتحويل المتر المكعب الى قدم مكعب*
*60 لتحويل لتحويل عدد مرات تغيير الهواء من ساعة الى دقيقة*​ 

*الحمل الحرارى =*
*كمية الهواء/175 الى 200 حسب المكان*
*1550/175=8.85 طن تبريد*
*يعنى 9 طن*
*و تقريبا سخان 15 كيلووات*​ 


*اما بخصوص كمية الهواء المطرود فهى 0.85 من هواء الامداد*
*1550*0.85=1320 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة*
*يتم تقسيمها على الاربع اركان*
*و عمل الجرلات على ارتفاع *
*30 سم من الارضية*​ 

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=239514#ixzz1eqdrOgEB


*و محتاج ترطيب 15 كجم / ساعة لكل غرفة*
*و حساس و مقياس لضبط الرطوبة*
*و سخان لجهاز الترطيب 10كيلووات*​ 
*و جرلات امداد بها هيبا فلتر 99.997*
*عند 0.3 ميكرون *
*و سرعة الهواء المار على الهيبا فلتر لا تزيد عن 100 قدم /دقيقة*
*و سرعة الهواء على جرلات السحب فى اركان الغرفة فى حدود 150 قدم / دقيقة*
*و يفضل تركيب DPS*
*على باب الغرفة*
*و فى حاجة اسمها اير فالف ده بيتركب على الامداد و الطرد و وظيفته سرعة رد الفعل فى حالة انخفاض الضغط فى الغرفة فيقوم بسرعة تعويض الغرفة بهواء زائد للحفاظ على الضغط*
*و يمكن تركيبه فى غرف العزل و لكن وظيفته سوف تكون العكس*
*اى سرعة سحب الهواء للحفاظ على الغرفة سالبة*
*صناعة شركة PHOENIX*
*

[/URL]*​ 

*http://www.phoenixcontrols.com/solut...al-surgery.htm*​


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ازهر الركابي (24 يونيو 2013)

الاخ العزيز مهندس شريف اليك بعض المعلومات عن تصميم غرف العمليات 
1 يفضل ان يكون وسط الصالة بوكس تبريد من معدن ستان لس حسب مساحته تناسب مساحة السقف ومعدل التبريد يحتوي على فلاتر ذات نقاوة 99.9% يحتوي فتحات جانبية لتغذية التبريد.
2 يجب ان يكون ضغط الهواء داخل الصالة اكبر من خارجها .
3 يجب ان تحتوي كزوزت فان بمقدار نصف الدفع يكون على اركان الصالة على شكل كرل يرتفع 0.5 متر من الارض.
4 يجب ان تكون وحدة مناولة الهواء (دافعة الهواء) air frish .
5 يجب ان تكون درجة حرارة الغرفة 16-18 درجة مئوية .
6 يجب صبغ الدكت التبريد والسحب بصبغ الايبوكسي الغذائي اوربي المنشا .


----------



## iNkHeArT (24 يونيو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> فى هذا الموضوع تجد ما تبحث عنه ان شاء الله
> 
> طريقة حساب احمال التكييف لغرف العمليات بالمستشفيات
> 
> ...



الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس محمد
استاذ ودايما مشاركاتك مفيده وتتدرس
الله يباركلك في علمك ويزيدك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (23 يناير 2014)

الاستاذ محمد كيف استخرجت كمية الترطيب 15 كغم/ساعة؟ ارجو بيان ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (23 يناير 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2014)

http://wtgzik.pairserver.com/Transfer/ASHRAE_HVAC-HospitalBook_WHOLE-BOOK_PRF_2-12-13-wg.pdf

اشري للمستشفيات


----------



## londonw2 (27 يناير 2014)

انتم اهل الكرم 
وكمل جميلك --
ASHRAEE GUIIDEELLIINEE
American Society of Heating, Refrigerating
and Air-Conditioning Engineers, Inc.
1791 Tullie Circle NE, Atlanta, GA 30329
www.ashrae.org
The Commissioning
Process



http://wtgzik.pairserver.com/SDCX/

شكرا


----------

